# Gun Rack for Swinger



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

I actually have two mounted, one for my AK47 and one for my uzi


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Anyone mounted a gun rack on your swinger yet?



Now there a niche market I hadn't thought about conquering yet. Swivel mounted gun racks for beekeeping forklifts. Sell them under the name "B-Turret"

Our new slogan "The solution for every problem a beekeeper will encounter in the field except CCD."

Your guaranteed to: 

1. Keep predators and thieves at bay.
2. Motivate the help to pick up the pace a little.
3. Keep newbies from walking up to the bee yard and asking dumb questions. 


On the other hand....

Why should you even want a gun rack when the thing is already a

1. Jousting tool
2. Hanging rack
3. Skunk flattener
4. etc....

This thing is more versatile than a every tool a beekeeper has besides the amazing hive tool....


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok I will find a sling for the back of the seat. When you are up in the mountains or in the back yard being able to quickly pull and shoot is important.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I drive a bobcat and use a Black Hawk Serpa hip mount.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

You are asking the wrong question!

The question should be...
How do you mount a forklift mast on this

http://m.pinterest.com/pin/163466661446862361/


----------



## weldingfreak6010 (Sep 11, 2012)

EastSideBuzz said:


> Anyone mounted a gun rack on your swinger yet?


 look at Cabelas, basspro shop and look at the ATV mounts for rifles http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/vehicle-gun-holders/_/N-1100215/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104195880?WTz_l=DirectLoad%3Bcat104792580%3Bcat104730480 or http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search.cmd?form_state=searchForm&N=0&fsch=true&Ntk=AllProducts&Ntt=atv+gun+rack&x=0&y=0&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products hope this helps


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Mbeck said:


> You are asking the wrong question!
> 
> The question should be...
> How do you mount a forklift mast on this
> ...


You have to hook up the mast in the back so you dont obstruct the tripod. Sort of like the 3 point hitch masts out there.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Mbeck said:


> You are asking the wrong question!
> 
> The question should be...
> How do you mount a forklift mast on this
> ...


Now that I could get into. Finding the mini gun to put in the rack might be the bigger challenge. Bear what bear that is just a black furry pile of mush Ranger.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

AMEN TO THAT. I have to run over to a beeyard with my 44 mag last night. The land owner said there was a bear poking his head in and around my bees. When I got there I didnt see any bear and didnt notice any damage to the hives yet. Must have been feeling out the area. So Friday evening I am going back with my 06 and let him or her feel it out real well.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I think a mini-gun is not the best choice. The de-linkers tend to jam, and the cam ramps that drive the bolts traverse a removable section that is not indexed. Besides, they are made of 17-4ph, nasty to work with, like a blend of 4140 and 304. BUT, if you must absolutely have one, and can meet all FFL requirements, let me know. Otherwise , a Desert Eagle, or two , in 44 mag is a good choice.

Crazy Roland


----------



## btmurph (Aug 7, 2011)

Roland said:


> I think a mini-gun is not the best choice. The de-linkers tend to jam, and the cam ramps that drive the bolts traverse a removable section that is not indexed. Besides, they are made of 17-4ph, nasty to work with, like a blend of 4140 and 304.


What about with the Dillon Aero upgrades?


----------

